
Show HN: Giftmasters.com – Helps generate gift ideas for your significant other - _carlos_
http://www.giftmasters.com
======
_carlos_
Dear HN Community,

Thanks in advance for your feedback on my start-up, Giftmasters.com. It's
still a bit rough (and slow) but I hope you like it!

